# VK: Alte PC-Games Zeitschriften (einzeln / Jahrgänge)



## bukama (28. Dezember 2009)

*VK: Alte PC-Games Zeitschriften (einzeln / Jahrgänge)*

Im Zuge von Aufräumarbeiten bin ich zu Hause auf meine alten PC-Games Zeitschriften gestoßen, vor allem aus den Jahren 2000 bis so 2004/5

 Es sind teilweise einzelausgaben (z.B 03/97), größtenteils aber komplette Jahrgänge (war jahrelang abonehmer) inklusive CDs/DVDs und auch in gut erhaltener Qualität

 Da ich keine Verwendung mehr für die Zeitschriften habe würde ich sie an Sammeler günstig abgeben.

 Gibt es Leute die daran Interesse haben? Dann würde ich eine exate Einzelauflistung machen (liege atm im Krankenhaus, daher dauert das einige Tage).

 Oder besteht an alten Ausgaben eh kein Interesse mehr? Dann werd ich sie wohl wegwerfen.

 Bitte einfach melden, z.B. mehr E-Mail bish@tcp2.de

 Grüße


----------



## TinoZeros (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: VK: Alte PC-Games Zeitschriften (einzeln / Jahrgänge)*

mich würden besonders die Vollversionen interessieren auf den CD"s


----------



## Crysisheld (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: VK: Alte PC-Games Zeitschriften (einzeln / Jahrgänge)*

Hi, 

 ich würde mich für die PCG interessieren, in der der Testbericht zu F.E.A.R. und Quake 4 abgedruckt ist, hast du diese beiden Exemplare?


----------

